# Portable Indoor Play Pen/Yard



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm trying to look ahead, as we don't even have a Hav pup yet...Could you please recommend what you would use in your house and easy enough to be portable, and most of all- -easy to clean . What size to use...I assume I would just use this only when I am not able to be right there with the pup, as they are still in-training? Otherwise, if I don't have a pen/play yard, would using the crate be OK for a short period of time, while I had to leave the room?

Thanks ahead for all your helpful advice.

~~Marie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 3 standard, 8 panel, wire ex-pens. They are easy to fold up and move around, and can be attached together to make a bigger area. One of them has a gate, so you don't have to step over it to get in, and I like that one the best.


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for your input! I like the idea about a gate, too!

I don't seem to have that much area to put up a xpen...would a 30" diameter pop-up be too small- -or contain the little fellow?

Have a great day!

~~Marie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know what a pop-up is. And 30" in diameter, especially if you mean it is round, seems VERY confining. You might as well just use a crate. 

An ex-pen can be configured in many ways and fit pretty much anywhere. Each panel (and there are 8) is 2' long, so you COULD have a square as small as 2x2'. the "typical set-up is a 44x4' square, but you can also set it up 2x6', L-shaped... We even fit one (set up long and narrow) in our travel trailer during Kodi's first camping season as a puppy, and your house CAN'T be smaller than our trailer!:biggrin1:

They are SO flexible... you can use them to gate off areas you don't want the puppy to get into or divide a room. I really think they are the best solution.


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for opening up my eyes...you're right...30" dia is small- -and more like a play pen and an exercise pen. I love this forum...I am getting so much knowledge from everyone!!! Thanks!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Marie, look at all the options on the internet--so many of them. We used a plastic 8-sided panel pen with interlocking panels and love it still. It has a gate. He used this in the family room and it was big enough to put a potty pad in one end if you're training to the pad and I'd certainly recommend it. They naturally prefer outdoors so that's easy, but to have the pad in addition in case of rain/snow/cold is marvelous.

We now use 6 panels in our bedroom as his nighttime accommodation which he loves.
It' s the first thing he checks out when we return home after being out. There is a West Paw bed and a sheepskin in the pen. No potty pad needed now of course. He goes from 9:30 at night to 7 or so in the morning with no problem.l 

The reason for confining him at night is that we're an older couple and get up at night to make a bathroom trip and don't want to fall over him. We tried him in our bed but this guy wants all four feet on the floor.

Look at all the options--there are so many.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I couldn't tell you the size of mine (that would require my remember a two-digit NUMBER), but it has eight sides and can be rectangular or circular and it cost $140 at Petsmart. It's comfortable for our two small puppies during the day and works fairly well for us in what I consider to be a pretty small house. They are not leaping around, by any means, but there's room for a softie for each for each of them to lie on, a potty pad, a water bowl, and their toys,and then some bouncing up and down room. There's no gate (to be honest, I think one of the panels is supposed to open, but I haven't figured it out), but it's no real problem to reach over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DonnaC said:


> I couldn't tell you the size of mine (that would require my remember a two-digit NUMBER), but it has eight sides and can be rectangular or circular and it cost $140 at Petsmart. It's comfortable for our two small puppies during the day and works fairly well for us in what I consider to be a pretty small house. They are not leaping around, by any means, but there's room for a softie for each for each of them to lie on, a potty pad, a water bowl, and their toys,and then some bouncing up and down room. There's no gate (to be honest, I think one of the panels is supposed to open, but I haven't figured it out), but it's no real problem to reach over.


Yeah, two of mine don't have gates, and I didn't miss them at all until I got the third (by accident!) with the gate in it. Now, that's the ONLY one we use regularly. (That's where he goes when we are out of the house and at bed time) We still occasionally use the 3 strung together out in the yard if we have other Havs visiting to play on my agility field. It keeps the ones who AREN'T running out of the way!:biggrin1:


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all for helping me make a good decision for the long run. I should have kept our baby gates that I gave away 8 yrs ago .

Does anyone recommend any type of portable ones that I could bring along when visiting with family/friends? Should I just use the size of a Pack and Play- -or would this be too confining for short outings? I know these pack up pretty easy...even the ones that pop-up to 40" diameter maybe?

Thank again for all the advice I'm getting along the way.

~~Marie!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Easy*

The plastic pen with the 8 panels comes apart easily. There are thin plastic posts that slide down and lock two panels together. Even the mechanically challenged (like me) can do this easily. We take Keeper's from home any time we're staying at a hotel, etc.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Great advice...I didn't think that far ahead...and staying at a hotel...which will probably happen throughout our travels.

~~Marie!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I also use metal X-pens. They fold up compactly, are easy to setup and take down. As said before, you can attach more than one together if you want. You might want to get this from an online store, like petedge. You also might fine something on craigs list. As much as I like Petsmart, their prices for crates and thing related are too high.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

We bought a North States Pet Yard XT for Lucy a month ago. I found it at PetCo and Menards. PetCo's was over $100 and Menards was about $60. I don't remember the details but I know I was shocked that PetCo was so outrageously overpriced. 
Here's a link to the Pet Yard http://www.petco.com/product/5992/North-States-Pet-Yard-XT.aspx.

I love the fact that Lucy can stay in this enclosed area while I'm not watching her. Sometimes I just need a timeout! 

I would strongly encouage you to use an X-pen AND a crate. Just put the crake inside the X-pen. I love it!


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE for such great advice...I apprecidate you all taking the time to enlighten me.

~~Marie!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

No problem. I'm a newbie too and was in your shoes just two and a half weeks ago. It's wonderful when ya finally get to hold your soft cuddle bug.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Bailey will be coming home next w/e and so this week I'll be getting supplies. I've read that the Midwest 8 panel brand is good - but some say it rusts. Are the plastic brands better? Can anyone recommend a brand? The Midwest costs under $40 at amazon.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a 6 panel pen plus 2 additional panels thru amazon, although it looks like they now sell an 8 panel version. It's plastic and has little bumpers on the bottom so it doesn't scratch the tile floor.

This pen is very easy to assemble, to access, to configure in various shapes and to expand. I returned a pen from Petco b/c the gate was way too difficult to open and close. With this one I simply remove a rod and enter. I use it as an indoor pen and have not transported it but think it would be relatively simple to do so (probably not a bad idea to save the box).

http://www.amazon.com/Iris-Plastic-Pet-Exercise-Pen/dp/B003E7A1KA/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1325990531&sr=1-2


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

MBornadams said:


> Thank you all for helping me make a good decision for the long run. I should have kept our baby gates that I gave away 8 yrs ago .
> 
> Does anyone recommend any type of portable ones that I could bring along when visiting with family/friends? Should I just use the size of a Pack and Play- -or would this be too confining for short outings? I know these pack up pretty easy...even the ones that pop-up to 40" diameter maybe?
> 
> ...


Hi Marie, I use my 6 panel metal pen when visiting friends and family. It folds up accordion style so very easy to transport and set up. My 14 week old pup loves it and knows that's where she can go for quiet time. I put her bed, food, water and toys in there and it feels just like home.

Good luck with your little one


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Precision Pet Eight Panel Wire Pen. Folds up and is easy to change the shape (we have a small house) It's 24" high and only thing I didn't like was it's a gold color but it is very very sturdy and I know Cooper can't chew his way out, as he has tried ound: Also has a small step in/out door. Check the internet. I found ours at Petco and paid more than other places. We needed it ASAP lol they are all portable and easy to set up.

Oh and welcome!!

Linda


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

If you decide to go with a metal X-pen then be sure to get one with a step through door and I prefer 30" tall as your puppy will grow up and Havanese are well noted for their athletic jumping abilities. If you will be using it outside a lot and leaving it outside I like the Iris plastic pen, it also has a door. It is very sturdy, I have two of these and join them together for a good size area for my puppies. A metal X-pen can be clipped to your metal crate so the crate does not take up any of the play space. I like to use water bottles so the dog always has water available to them, unlike a water dish which can be knocked over. I use both in my home but I have several Havanese using them. 

At the end of the day it is a personal choice/preference with not wrong answer just look at the options and see what will work best for you.

Just my opinions..... Good luck with your baby!


----------

